# Reheating fatty



## the dude abides

Hey all,

Since it's been a couple of weeks since I've been able to make a fatty, I've decided this weekend is a must.  I'd like to take a couple them over to my parents on Easter Sunday.  Problem is I won't have time to do it on Sunday.  So I'd like to smoke a couple of them on Saturday afternoon and take them over for lunch on Sunday.

One I'd like to do (shhhh it's a secret for the throwdown) involves Italian Hot Sausage.  The other, and the one I'm concerned if it'll make it, is another breakfast fatty.  Either with scrambled eggs and cheese OR one of those delicious looking apple pancake versions.

Any concerns?
Tips for reheating?  Times and temps?

Thanks


----------



## tasunkawitko

good post, dude - i'm wondering the same thing myself ~


----------



## smokebuzz

Just  get it cooked to temp, rest it a bit/cool , then wrap in saran wrap and fridge it. Thats what i do and know can prove they died from it.


----------



## jerseyhunter

To re heat I just slice off a chunk and throw it in the fry pan with my eggs. I'm sure you could wrap the whole thing in alum foil and heat in aaan oven at 285-325 till desired internal temp. it would help to take it out of the fridge atleast an hour before heating.


----------



## fire it up

If reheating a whole one or a huge piece then just do it in the oven the way it was cooked, low and slow.  I usually cut slices off and throw them in a pan and heat them on both sides.
Also, they freeze and thaw and freeze again as many times as you want and they are perfectly fine every time.  I thawed one out at least 10 times over and over and it was great each time I cut a slice.  Last time I smoked a few I threw one on extra so I could thaw it out when I'm not able to smoke.
If you do freeze them make sure you wrap in saran wrap very tight and then in foil, that way they won't get freezer burned.  
Best thing in the world is a biscuit with a slice of fattie and some eggs and a slice of cheese.  Best breakfast sandwich I have ever had.

Forgot to add, if you have one with cheese in it and do it in a hot pan it will sear the outside so the cheese will stay intact and not ooze out everywhere.


----------



## werdwolf

Fire it up seems to have it down.

I cool mine after the smoker, cut to size I want; about 1/2 to 3/4 inch thick.  Wrap them in Saran and foil or Freezer Paper.  About 3 -4 per pack.  Thaw and reheat usually in the microwave (sorry that's worse than using "oven") or stove top.


----------



## pignit

In my personal experience with reheating fatteeeez..... much better sliced and warmed up in a pan than to try and heat up the whole thing. I've tried it more than once... reheating the fatty as a whole... and they were a terrible disappointment compared to fresh fatties. I love em sliced, fried in a pan, with some extra cheese on top. They are awesome reheated in slices.


----------



## the dude abides

If I do one that has scrambled eggs in it...any idea how those are gonna hold up?


----------



## rivet

This is about as good as it gets for advice. I always take a couple slices to work for breakfast and - hate to admit- microwave them for a minute or so till hot. They are good, but not the same. 

The only upside to this is that Monday through Friday I can re-live my weekend smoking at work.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I will say that many folks have smelled them and wanted to  know more about what I'd brought and have a taste. Got two confirmed Fattie lovers so far and they're loving the life!


----------



## the dude abides

Thanks Rivet and all.  I know it's an odd question to start with.  I'm just dying to make the breakfast fatty of onion, scrambled eggs, ham and smoked gouda cheese.  I've the flavor and texture expectations pretty high for myself.  So I'd be disappointed if the eggs ended up runny from sitting overnight then reheated.

And because it's a big family event, I'll have to reheat them in the oven.  I'm assuming I'll leave them whole for this.  If I can keep my mitts off of them.


----------



## trapper

I make breakfast fatties with scrambled eggs, fried potatoes, and cheese. I always make extra and slice off a chunk and microwave it the next day or two. I usually sprinkle a little extra cheese on top. They are just fine. Maybe not as good as fresh but better than anything else I can think of.


----------



## pignit

Some advice... because I've been there. I took 6 fatties to my family during Christmas. Reheating them will take more time than you think. Make sure they are good and hot throughout before you serve them. I'd take them back up to 160 internal. I took mine to 2 different family functions and didn't have time to warm them up properly and they were not a hit. And I'd been talkin them up for days. We all know how good a fatty is right off the smoker. Honestly.... if I were going to serve them after they had been refridgerated I'd slice em and heat em up in a pan. I'd put a little extra American cheese on the slices of the breakfast fatty and heat it up really slow. That's what I do with the leftover fattyzzzz here at home and they are shweeeeeet! Whatever you do, let us know how they turn out.


----------



## the dude abides

Dang it!  Not what I wanted to hear.  LOL  But I appreciate the honesty.  And you're spot on with the part about talking these things up.  I think everybody is expecting some sort of religious experience.  It is Easter afterall.  Just don't want to look like a goober when I've been runnin' my mouth so much.

Thanks everyone!  Much appreciated.


----------



## mofo

If you scramble your eggs prior to putting them in the fattie, they should not be runny...


----------



## valien

What I've done that seems to work well as I smoke my fatties the night before and then bring them into work the next day.

I put it on a raised cookie cooling rack on a cookie sheet in the oven at about 200 degrees for about 45-60 minutes then broil the last couple of minutes to crisp up the bacon. Keep them whole so the juices don't run then bring them to work, slice em up and watch people gobble them down!

It's not like it's fresh off the grill but it works and they still taste super yummy!

~V


----------

